# What was the last movie you watched?



## David43515 (Nov 12, 2009)

Last night I rented Russel Crow`s "Cinderella Man" and Clint Eastwood`S "Gran Torino". Both were good, but I really loved Gran Torino. I grew up an hour and a half south of Detroit and it reminded me so much of home. I also knew alot of crotchety old men so it was like watching a family reunion of sorts.

Cinderella Man was good too and I`d be raving about it if I hadn`t liked GT so much.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 12, 2009)

David43515 said:


> Both were good, but I really loved Gran Torino.



You know what, when I saw the trailers for GT, I thought, "Geriatric Dirty Harry, this is going to be a rip-off." When I rented it, I was so sorry I hadn't seen it in the cinema. Spoiler alert ahead if you haven't seen it...

What totally threw me, and what I think made the script so ingenious, is that the Eastwood character doesn't kill the baddies, even though the audience knows he's capable of doing it and would kind of understand if he did. His heroic act is not vigilantism, but self-sacrifice and ultimately atonement for his own past. So what I thought was going to be a fairly obvious shoot-em-up ended up being a rather thoughtful drama.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2009)

_Gran Torino_ was great!


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 12, 2009)

The Descent.... thought it was NOT bad ... some of the caving stuff was like ... uhh... no.  But the monsters and the horror aspect were typical... last one standing... the ending was different... mental break down and such. 
Overall not bad. But I'm not sure about watching The Descent 2... it depends.


----------



## David43515 (Nov 12, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> You know what, when I saw the trailers for GT, I thought, "Geriatric Dirty Harry, this is going to be a rip-off." When I rented it, I was so sorry I hadn't seen it in the cinema. Spoiler alert ahead if you haven't seen it...
> 
> What totally threw me, and what I think made the script so ingenious, is that the Eastwood character doesn't kill the baddies, even though the audience knows he's capable of doing it and would kind of understand if he did. His heroic act is not vigilantism, but self-sacrifice and ultimately atonement for his own past. So what I thought was going to be a fairly obvious shoot-em-up ended up being a rather thoughtful drama.


 
I was a little suprised at that, but When he got the haircut and a new suit, I kinda figured it was coming. But you`re right, he makes some really nice drams. I wonder if that`ll be his last film in front of the camera.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 13, 2009)

Last film for me ... hmmm ... *AVP2* last Saturday - I was showing some friends just how bad it was :lol:.

A 7 minute response time from the National Guard - darn that's some high state of readiness (and very fast armoured vehicles too ).

Slickly made, not too badly acted, clearly had a lot of money spent on it ... even the story-line wouldn't have been too bad if it had been developed properly (once you let go of the fact that it's not the story it's supposed to be).


----------



## Jdokan (Nov 13, 2009)

Triple DVD...Chuck Norris: Logans War, & 2 versions of the The Presidents Men...Walmart $5.00   not even listed in his bio of Movies...


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 13, 2009)

Dead Air, with Bill Mosely from The Devil's Rejects fame.  Not a bad little flick, I wouldn't classify it as a zombie flick, it was more along the lines of 28 days later with fast moving, infected people.


----------



## blindsage (Nov 13, 2009)

BLACK DYNAMITE....DYNAMITE!  

If you were a fan at all of old movies like Shaft, Superfly, Foxy Brown, etc. or even if you've just seen a few of them, this move is amazing.  Get's everything right, and hilarious.  I'm tellin' you.



> Donuts don't wear alligator shoes.


 


> Whaddayou think Captain Kangaroo pimp?


----------



## grydth (Nov 13, 2009)

Gran Torino.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 13, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> You know what, when I saw the trailers for GT, I thought, "Geriatric Dirty Harry, this is going to be a rip-off." When I rented it, I was so sorry I hadn't seen it in the cinema. Spoiler alert ahead if you haven't seen it...
> 
> What totally threw me, and what I think made the script so ingenious, is that the Eastwood character doesn't kill the baddies, even though the audience knows he's capable of doing it and would kind of understand if he did. His heroic act is not vigilantism, but self-sacrifice and ultimately atonement for his own past. So what I thought was going to be a fairly obvious shoot-em-up ended up being a rather thoughtful drama.


 

I was told by a friend of mine that I reminded him of a less prejudiced, younger Walt Kowalski. When I asked, he said that that was Clint's character in Gran Torino. In light of this review I Guess I should take that as a rather high compliment.


----------



## girlbug2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Australia, with Nicole Kidman. It was not bad, better than I expected in fact. The first half was comedic, almost cartoony with the uptight English lady moving to Australia and adapting to the Outback life. Midway through it changes tone completely and becomes an epic drama about WW2 and self sacrifice. I liked both halves, but it was like two completely different movies thrown together. Baz Luhrman must be schizophrenic.


----------



## Nolerama (Nov 14, 2009)

Sukiyaki Western Django

Predictable spaghetti western with a Japanese flair, but it's a super fun movie to watch.


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 14, 2009)

i watched Taken last night after class. i actually saw liem nieson do a trapping techinque very similar to what i had learned earlier in the night, which was pretty cool. he was frikin' ruthless in that movie! loved it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 15, 2009)

The last movie I actually sat down and watched from beginning to end was Key Largo (Humphrey Bogart).


----------



## pmosiun1 (Nov 16, 2009)

2012, i sit and watch it until it finish but have notice a lot of people leaving the cinema halfway. To be honest, i have watch a lot of movie this year and 2012 is not really a good movie.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Nov 16, 2009)

Dodgeball.

It was on TV, and it was funny.


----------



## harlan (Nov 16, 2009)

I turned off cable to save money, and hubby and I have been watching our old movies together. Last night was: Die Hard I and IV.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 16, 2009)

Watched an old favorite last night, Gladiator w/ Russell Crowe.

Joey, do you like movies about gladiators?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Joey, do you like movies about gladiators?


 
Joey, have you ever been to a Turkish prison?


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 16, 2009)

I rented a couple of interesting DVDs on the weekend.

_Dead Snow_. Norway. Med students staying in a cabin in the mountains find themselves pursued by Zombie Nazis from WWII. It is absolutely fantastic. http://festival.sundance.org/2009/film_events/films/dead_snow/

_Not Quite Hollywood_. Documentary, includes extensive interviews with Quentin Tarrentino. "NOT QUITE HOLLYWOOD is the wild, untold story of "OZPLOITATION" movies - a time when Australian cinema got its gear off and showed the world a full-frontal explosion of sex, violence, horror and foot-to-the-floor, full bore action!" This was really, really intersting. http://www.flixster.com/movie/not-quite-hollywood


----------



## celtic_crippler (Nov 16, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> I rented a couple of interesting DVDs on the weekend.
> 
> _Dead Snow_. Norway. Med students staying in a cabin in the mountains find themselves pursued by Zombie Nazis from WWII. It is absolutely fantastic. http://festival.sundance.org/2009/film_events/films/dead_snow/
> 
> _Not Quite Hollywood_. Documentary, includes extensive interviews with Quentin Tarrentino. "NOT QUITE HOLLYWOOD is the wild, untold story of "OZPLOITATION" movies - a time when Australian cinema got its gear off and showed the world a full-frontal explosion of sex, violence, horror and foot-to-the-floor, full bore action!" This was really, really intersting. http://www.flixster.com/movie/not-quite-hollywood


 
_Dead Snow_ was great. I watched in on VOD. But... I'll watch and enjoy just about any zombie movie... LOL 

Whatever you do, avoid _Bad Guys_. Just watched in on VOD and it sucked. A pathetic attempt at a good "dialouge" based move that failed miserably. 

I should have watched _Bruno_ instead. Maybe tonight after _Heroes_...


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Nov 16, 2009)

Eastern Promises with Viggo Mortensen. Pretty good flick, with an exciting naked Turkish-bath fight scene. A nude, damp and tattoed Viggo achieved an unrealistic armbreak on one attacker, which saddened me, though.


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Nov 16, 2009)

Went and saw 2012 yesterday (Sunday) and I liked it.


----------



## David43515 (Nov 16, 2009)

Watched "Deam Girls" last night. Man that Beyonce has a smile I could stare at forever.


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 18, 2009)

theater: Inglourious Basterds (great movie )
rented: G.I. Joe (dumb but entertaining)
already own: Collateral (decent plot, some gunplay that's actually kinda "tactically correct")


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 21, 2009)

Just watched "Gran Torino". Fabulous film with a gritty quality all the way through and that excellent trait of engaging your emotions that is the mark of excellent story telling.  Not ashamed to say I was biting back the tears when I realised what he was going to do.

Had the 'compliment' of my missus commenting as we watched "That's you that is" in reference to Clint's character. I'm hoping she meant the 'curmudgeonly yet moral' elements rather than the 'casual racist' parts :lol:.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Nov 21, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Had the 'compliment' of my missus commenting as we watched "That's you that is" in reference to Clint's character. I'm hoping she meant the 'curmudgeonly yet moral' elements rather than the 'casual racist' parts :lol:.


 
Perhaps she meant the "squinty-eyed leather-mask face" elements?


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 21, 2009)

You are a cruel woman, Jenny :lol:.  There are pics of me on the site; you decide .


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Nov 21, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> You are a cruel woman, Jenny :lol:. There are pics of me on the site; you decide .


 
I refuse to look at pics of you or any other man on MT, because I would only get all crushed out and be sad that you're all MARRIED.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 22, 2009)

Went on a date night with the wife last week and we saw "Law Abiding Citizen" with Gerard Butler and Jamie Foxx.  

Intriguing and disturbing at times, but we enjoyed it.  

PErhaps it was just the company I was with that made it enjoyable...


----------



## TKDHomeSchooler (Nov 22, 2009)

I rented GI Joe a week or so ago.  I was afraid it would ruin my memory of the cartoon, and it did.  Other than the Baroness' outfit the rest was a bit of a disappointment.

First off Marlon Wayans in an action flick is just wrong.  Also GI Joe is an American force.  In this movie they looked more like what the U.N. wished they had.


----------



## pmosiun1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Planet 51 and Astro boy.


----------



## myusername (Nov 22, 2009)

UP - yes I know it's a kids film but I am a very big kid! 

A very good, touching and heartwarming film. Talking dogs aside I felt that this is a very mature film and it was nice to see disney moving away from patronising the youngsters as they have been of late since Hercules. It is getting back to making animations which deal with real emotions, gently exposing kids to such concepts as grief and loneliness.

Highly recommended.


----------



## stickarts (Nov 22, 2009)

My wife and I saw Blind side last night ( sandra Bullock ). WE liked it.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Nov 22, 2009)

Seen 2012 last night with my daughter. It was OK, nothing to write home about. Not as bad as everyone made it out to be IMO.


----------



## grydth (Nov 22, 2009)

*Valkyrie* tonight with my daughters..... again and again they wanted to know if such things could _really_ happen. Oh yes.


----------

